# NYU Dramatic Writing?



## benifox (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello!

Was wondering if anyone has heard from Tisch MFA Dramatic Writing yet?  Interviews?  I just had an interview for Tisch Asia yesterday and was wondering if anyone had heard anything from Asia or NY?


----------



## dmtr (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by benifox:
> Hello!
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has heard from Tisch MFA Dramatic Writing yet?  Interviews?  I just had an interview for Tisch Asia yesterday and was wondering if anyone had heard anything from Asia or NY?



See two threads below where NYU DW has been discussed.


----------



## benifox (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry, I'm new to this forum.  Didn't see any that discussed interviews for Asia vs. New York news.  Please let me know if anyone has any news on both!


----------



## dmtr (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by benifox:
> Sorry, I'm new to this forum.  Didn't see any that discussed interviews for Asia vs. New York news.  Please let me know if anyone has any news on both!



No worries, the NY DW program doesn't do interviews. It does appear that some people who applied to NY DW were referred to Asia DW where there was an interview. I'm not sure if people that applied directly to Asia have been notified or if they typically do interviews.

Did you apply to both NY and Asia and what concentration did you select?


----------



## benifox (Mar 10, 2012)

I applied to both.  My concentration is playwriting.


----------

